# Yellow Triangle and No Internet Access.. Help!



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I am frequently disconnected from the internet, I would say about every 30 minutes.. 

In the bottom right of my screen where the internet connection thing is it has a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark on it and says "no internet access" 

Please help, it's been a recurring problem and no one seems to know the answer!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

So, after about 30 minutes you lose internet connection? How do you get it back? Does it come back after a certain amount of time, or do you have to restart everything?

----

Assuming your system connects to a router in your house (that connects to the internet), is anyone else connected to the router? 

If so, do they get the same issues? 

If not, try connecting another device and see if the same problem occurs.


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I disconnect and reconnect from my computer and that seems to sort it out, but I have to wait about 5 minutes before I can do that. 

My family have two laptops and they connect fine, I have a desktop which is in the room above the router..

I'm also using Windows 7 and have a Belkin N1 Router,
Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

I assume both of the laptops connect using wireless and, as it sounds, you use a cable?

Have you tried using a cable with one of the laptops? Just to see if they can the same problem when using a cable. Also, have you tried plugging your cable into a different port on the router? To see if it is the port that plays up.


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

We all connect through wireless, do you think it could fix the problem if I try connecting through cable?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

In that case, I would suggest attempting to connect using a cable, if you have on spare.

(By doing this, we are narrowing down what could be causing the problem, etc.).


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay great thanks, I haven't got a cable around the house but I am ordering one right now! 

Is there anything else I can try in the mean time?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

You could try disconnecting the other laptops and just leaving your desktop connected, see if the problem occurs when only you are using the router.

As it is a desktop, how are you using wireless? Is it a USB adapter or a wireless Network Interface Card (component installed internally, an aerial probably sticking out back).


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah it is an aerial sticking out the back, could it be something to do with it being faulty..?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

It could possibly be your card, yes.

An option would be to try a different card, if one is available. (Using a cable also does similar, as it would not be using your wireless NIC, so if it works with cable, it points to your wireless card, although it could still be different things).

Do you know what card you have? When was the last time you updated the drivers for it?


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

How do I find out what wireless card i'm using?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

You could just go to your Network and Sharing center, and (in the left hand side), click on Change Adapter settings, and all your network adapters should be listed.

----

Another option is to download and run Speccy, a utility that gives you a lot of information about your computer. When running the program, down the left hand side, there should be Network, click on that. It will list adapters, you may need to scroll down a little.

Speccy - System Information - Free Download

----

If your system is one your brought from a shop, without any modifications, the make and model number can also be used to look up what card it comes with.

----

You can also run Command Prompt (start button/globe> type cmd and run the cmd.exe tool), type ipconfig /all. It will probably list a lot of information, including your adapters. In the "description".


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I did the first option and it says 802.11n Wireless LAN Card.

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, nope.

We need to know what the card is, so make/manufacturer and model number. 

It's possible the Network and Sharing Center - > Change Adapter Settings (aka, network connections) hasn't shown it so obviously. You probably have 2 connections there, one for Local Area Network (cable) and Wireless Network Connection. If you right click on the Wireless one and click properties, in the Networking tab, it should tell you in the "connect using:" box, what the card is.

If it says just 802.11n wireless card... try downloading and using Speccy.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Thinking... How close is your desktop PC to the router? In the bottom right hand side of your task bar, is the signal shown to be strong or not? (Not sure why I didn't ask this yesterday, heh). You PC or Router isn't next to anything like a Microwave or florescent light, is it?



Stephen Bowles said:


> You could try disconnecting the other laptops and just leaving your desktop connected, see if the problem occurs when only you are using the router...


Have you tried this?

Also, you could try booting in Safe Mode with Networking, using the system for a day like that, and see if you get the same issue. (Whilst booting, keep pressing F8 until a list of options are shown, one should be to boot to safe mode with networking, if you get to the windows loading bar/logo, stop pressing F8, you'll need to restart and try again).


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

MY PC has full signal strength it isn't next to a microwave or anything like that.. plus I will try booting in safe mode with networking tomorrow for the entire day and get back to you!

And yeah when I click properties it still just says the same thing so I will download speccy now, thank you for all the help so far!


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Annoyingly the lead isn't short enough! (it came in the post today) so I'll have to find a longer one.. any idea where I can find one longer than 7.6M?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi google can help 8m rj45 cable - Google Search


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

How long is it? Can't you temporarily move the router and/or the desktop?


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry I meant it's not long enough, tried moving it but don't have enough plugs and my router can't be moved because it's plugged into the wall..

Buying another one today and sending the old one back, very annoying.


----------



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

The lead I bought is an RJ11 but the one posted by Joeten is an RJ45, is that significant?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I thought you where connecting to a router if so then RJ45 is correct


----------

